# Trying for a third?



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been lucky enough to have two lovely girls conceived through iui...but really feel I'd love a third. Am worried im too old now at 42 to use my own eggs...will be 43 in april. Am I being crazy?! Anyone else in the same situation? X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Wish you the very best of luck xx


----------



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello! I'm 42 and hoping to plan an IVF cycle with my OE soon. 

Wishing you the best of luck xx


----------



## musee146 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello, I’m 44 and would love another one to complete our family. I’d say if it’s what you truly want then go for it!  I’m making plans to go back early next year. Eek. First time I’ve written the down. Time to dust off those running shoes and up the vitamins.  Good luck!


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Not crazy at all...I got pregnant at 42 with OE   I’d love to have a third too   but think I must be mad  

Grey xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

musee146 said:


> Hello, I'm 44 and would love another one to complete our family. I'd say if it's what you truly want then go for it! I'm making plans to go back early next year. Eek. First time I've written the down. Time to dust off those running shoes and up the vitamins. Good luck!


Eeek!! Just realised you wrote that dear cycle buddy  So we're both mad then  can't remember if you had Frosties?

Grey xx


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the encouragement! I emailed my consultant about it and he's advised I get my fsh and so on tested again before making a decision! Xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I have two gorgeous children as a result of double donation, but am planning on going for a third! I'm going to use my remaining frosties. I must also be crazy - especially as I'm on my own! 
Good luck
I have a consultation booked with consultant on 4th December.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

you are amazing, good luck xx


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Deb, wow good for you! What clinic did you use? Xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks miamiaio and L21. I went to CARE Sheffield both times and obviously my little frosties are stored there!


----------

